# Frog Names



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

My two Azureus frogs are Cicero and Parisa. Am I the only one who names their frogs?


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

ima have to be honest..... i have too many frogs to name now hahaha. i named my first frogs which were whites tree frogs and that was about it... ones burt, ernie, oscar, and elmo....... once i got into dart frogs i just call em their proper names... 'dendrobates auratus' so on and so on lol. i named my turtle "terrapin" though...


----------



## rpmurphey (Mar 9, 2009)

Your not the only one, I too name my snakes. Turk, Shep, Tantor, Prince John, Malefisent, and Lady Tramain. The first three are names are for my auratus (two super blue and one campana). The last three are of my P. terribilis (orange)


Yours are named after Sesame Street, can you figure out mine.


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

My cits are named 87TWI795 and 87TWI796 but my parents refer to them as "Bo" and "Llyod" and it has sorta stuck. Props if you get the reference.


----------



## EricDoan (Jul 6, 2009)

What about people with 100+ frogs?going to be hard to remember them all. Lol


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

i wanna say tarzan? tantor gave it away for me.... goofy ass elephants.... but maybe i'm wrong... ( my sister just had a baby so all i watch is disney movies or lil kid shows.. haha )


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

I only have one. He's named Herbert...I'm hoping it's a male.


----------



## rpmurphey (Mar 9, 2009)

cheezus_2007 said:


> i wanna say tarzan? tantor gave it away for me.... goofy ass elephants.... but maybe i'm wrong... ( my sister just had a baby so all i watch is disney movies or lil kid shows.. haha )


That's right about the first three. The terribilis are going to be a little tricky (maybe). Here's a hint they are all Disney characters and think TERRIBilis


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

you stumped me on those... hmmmmmm....


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

The thing with naming your frogs, is that it helps you identify them. Comes in handy for individual observation, on behaviour etc. I now have 15 frogs, all named. The 5 bicolors were a bit difficult at first, but now a can instantly see who's who. Here's the list:
Indi = azureus
Lazuli = azureus
Sapphire = azureus
Hugo = amazonicus
Cleo = amazonicus
Titi = amazonicus
Bolle (fatty in dutch) = bicolor
Baloo = bicolor
Banana = bicolor
Buddha = bicolor
B.A. = bicolor
Stracciatella = vanzolinii
Salvador = vanzolinii
Casanova = vanzolinii
Chippolata = vanzolinii


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

rpmurphey said:


> Your not the only one, I too name my snakes. Turk, Shep, Tantor, Prince John, Malefisent, and Lady Tramain. The first three are names are for my auratus (two super blue and one campana). The last three are of my P. terribilis (orange)
> 
> 
> Yours are named after Sesame Street, can you figure out mine.


Well Maleficent was the witch/dragon from Sleeping Beauty, Lady Tremaine was the wicked step-mother in Cinderella and Prince John was the bad guy in Robin Hood.

I name frogs that can be obviously told apart by their markings. My terribilis, no way, they all look alike except very slight differences in shade.

With 100+ frogs, it's easier to refer to them by species/morph. And with things like azureus, their markings change as they grow. I only have one of them with a name, he has a very obvious 7 on his head, his name is Seven (I know, very original) 

Deb


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I just take pics to record the patterns (if any are present) so I can reference the info if need be. My collection is just beginning but I figure that'll be the easiest way to go about it once I get bunches.


----------



## BrianC (Jul 18, 2009)

Our auratus are pretty much named based on the first thing I noticed about them - the names stuck: _Fern man_ spent his first week sitting in a fern, then never returned to that part of the viv. _chartreuse_ is short for chartreuse caboose, a modification of "green butt". The third is _special guy_, who's pattern is the most distinct and therefore special.

One azureus is named _dairy queen_ (10 points to anyone who knows why) and the other has had a series of names which haven't stuck and is simply usually referred to as _other blue guy_


----------



## stingfrog (Apr 1, 2007)

I have too many to name. It's bad enough naming all the cats and dogs. Most of them I just call by their names or hey you. I have a brother that named his cat "Puppy".


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

They are harder to name when they are unsexable and you know you will be getting rid of the 3rd wheel. My shyer cobalt is affectionately named Shy Boy who looks very different from the other two who could be identical twins. Their names switch between Fatty-Fat-Fat and Chubby-Chub-Chub. One of my friends has determined whichever is the male should be called Beaufort and pronounced Bow-fort...

I have a cat named Pony =)


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

Spot and No Spot due to a spot on the nose of one and lack there of on the other... however the spot grew into a another mass of black and the no spot now has a spot.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

The GF tried to name the first few frogs back in 2005....

Juan, Pepe, Papi, Jesus, Jorge...

The suddenly after 20-30 more frogs started coming in en masse, the little naming hobby couldn't keep up.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

The wife has named mine lol

Cobalt male: Moe
Cobalt female: Prissy
Compana male: Clyde (RIP)
Compana female: Bonnie
Azureus #1: Spots
Azureus #2: Dots
Leuco #1 & #2 TBA. . .


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

My girl friend named mine the leuc's are skeeter, peter, bazooka joe, and AK the tinc. is lapua and the others we are still waiting to decide.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

My male Uyama pumilio is named Hanzo, a historically famous ninja


----------



## rpmurphey (Mar 9, 2009)

salix said:


> Well Maleficent was the witch/dragon from Sleeping Beauty, Lady Tremaine was the wicked step-mother in Cinderella and Prince John was the bad guy in Robin Hood.
> 
> I name frogs that can be obviously told apart by their markings. My terribilis, no way, they all look alike except very slight differences in shade.
> 
> ...


Disney fan are you? Can you find the corralation why I named them (terribilis) those names.

Maybe when I get past 10 or so I might change the that to a numerical process.


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

My first two frogs names were Hip and Hop... heh.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

so a name came to one of my frogs today..... one of my BYH came out of the hut finially and has like doubled in size.... anyways he grew another spot on his head so now there are 2 black dots... i named him Duece...... seemed to fit him...... right now hes one of the few with a name though... more will come with time lol


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

I only have one with a name, my azureus named Dotty

Thom O.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

so i gotta pretty good picture of "duece" while he was out today during feeding... (the only frog witha' name so far lol)


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Occidentalis said:


> My cits are named 87TWI795 and 87TWI796 but my parents refer to them as "Bo" and "Llyod" and it has sorta stuck. Props if you get the reference.


I use the ASN numbers too, but my girlfriend has names for all 40 of them. I refuse to her names because if I don't say them they're not real.

She also calls every tadpole 'Taddy' which is an interesting mix of cute and obnoxious when she wants info on how a specific tad is doing.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

"What's the point of naming an animal that doesn't come when you call it?"--George Carlin

I had a booth at a reptile show next to a breeder that named all his snakes. No lot numbers or ID numbers...individual names. Can you imagine how convoluted his records must have been? We teased him pretty bad.


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

All my adult frogs have names thanks to my wife. She even went so far as to label my tanks with the names. Can't complain though, she's been super supportive.

My 3 aurotaenia : Athos, Aramis, Porthos
Bicolors: Heckyl and Jekyll
Lamasi: Nick and Nora
Bastis: Darwin and Emma
Leucs: Winky, Dobbie and Kreacher

... I can't admit to any more...


----------



## zerelli (Sep 14, 2009)

My kids named our frogs so I think it is a bit entertaining. Especially the tads I got from Chesney

Cobalt tinc #1 - Dennis
Cobalt tinc #2 - Cullen

Azureus tad #1 - Frodo
Azureus tad #2 - William
Azureus tad #3 - Wallace
Azureus tad #4 - Frendo
Azureus tad #5 - Tanker
Azureus tad #6 - hmm actually cannot recall that one but it was odd


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

zerelli said:


> Azureus tad #4 - Frendo


 
Oh classic.......the kids picked that one?


----------



## The_Greg (Sep 10, 2007)

My leucs are named Rhomulus and Remus, the roman mythological founders of rome that were raised by wolves. Fitting because they "founded" my herp hobby.

My electric blue geckos are named Apollo, Aleithyia, and Alcestis, which are greek god names that all have to do with parenting. (Apollo was... a man whore... so .. thats fitting for him seeing as they already have 6 eggs in the tank!)

And my snakes are Isis and Icarius. No special reason, just stuck with a mythology theme.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

cheezus_2007 said:


> ima have to be honest..... i have too many frogs to name now hahaha. i named my first frogs which were whites tree frogs and that was about it... ones burt, ernie, oscar, and elmo....... once i got into dart frogs i just call em their proper names... 'dendrobates auratus' so on and so on lol. i named my turtle "terrapin" though...


As in Terrapin Station?

John


----------



## cin_cindi (Apr 15, 2010)

Why wouldn't you name them (I agree that 100+ names would be a lot to remember), but for those with only a few frogs...why not? They have personalities (at least I think they do!)

I've tossed around names but couldn't name 'em till I got 'em - which was today

I picked up two Tinctorius Cobalts, one has what looks like the letter "Y" on his/her back and I've decided on Yazhi (pronounced Yazzi), it's Navajo for "little one". Now I'm trying to think of another name for the second one, with a "V". Since they're too young to determine sex, the name has to be unisex.

We had water dragons in the past, they were named Godzilla and Suzie. Started out wanting the combos of Calvin and Suzie or Godzilla and Godiva, but he just looked like a Godzilla, and she was just such a Suzie.

Anybody have any ideas as to what would go nicely with Yazhi?


----------



## supermom (Mar 6, 2010)

My 5 year old named my colbalts Ina and Pona. So far my auratus has just been called the baby frog (it's very small).


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

My girlfriend named my first pair Frank and Lola. Since them my collection has increased and she gave up on the names. Has a hard even remembering species names now.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Only one of my frogs has a name. My calling varadero male is named Maxx. The others are just the gang.


----------



## RMB (Nov 26, 2009)

Speckle, Spot, Dot, and Vee, my four Leucs, named after their pattern obviously. Although I have hundreds of fish, only a couple of them are named, Gilbert the Frontosa, and Huckleberry the Yellow Zebra.


----------



## Rski (Jan 25, 2010)

I got 4 FG vents a couple weeks ago, the big one, righty, lefty, and scardy. So creative, I know. haha Mostly its how I can tell them apart and watch the behaviors of each of them.

and Guenhwyvar the cat (black) heh


----------



## Sabotage (Jun 1, 2010)

I have two leucs; one calls, one doesn't, so they are Jay and Silent Frog


----------

